# new "carputer" possibility?



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

This thing looks like you could fit it into a lot of different places. And look at all the connections...

Hands-On With the nVidia Ion Platform - PC World


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

interesting, interesting. But does it have a PCI slot for a 1010LT? I don't think so. Shame.

Bret


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> interesting, interesting. But does it have a PCI slot for a 1010LT? I don't think so. Shame.
> 
> Bret


Who needs a PCI slot when it has optical out? I'll take a DCX2496 or H701 or DSP6 or BitOne over a 1010LT any day.


----------



## Bilbo99 (Jan 9, 2009)

This looks brilliant to me. Plenty of storage and USB ports galore. Decent video, good audio out.......and tiny. Tuck this sucker anywhere.

Cant wait to see if its just a proof of concept of if we'll really see one for sale.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> interesting, interesting. But does it have a PCI slot for a 1010LT? I don't think so. Shame.
> 
> Bret


You aren't going to find a PCI slot in a commercially marketed product for the CarPC market. It's just not going to happen.

Looks good. Though I still say they need to find a better way to secure USB for the commercial CarPC market. USB just isn't a viable connection method for the Car.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

the 1010LT has 8 outputs, a DCX2496 only 6 --> threeway + sub not possible. 

@red: Fair enough, but I can dream


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

bretti_kivi said:


> interesting, interesting. But does it have a PCI slot for a 1010LT? I don't think so. Shame.
> 
> Bret


Maybe I'm looking at it wrong, but it looks like it has a ton of audio outputs already on board.


----------

